# 1970 GTO Firewall Holes



## MDJDrexel (Aug 15, 2017)

I am nearing the end of getting my 1970 GTO back to good condition. When I started, there were numerous holes in the firewall, left empty from parts removed, added, etc. 
Many of them have now been filled, as I am have identified parts/grommets to go through them. I am still left with several holes, and am a firm believer that I shouldn't see the light from my garage passing through the firewall! At the moment, I am looking to identify two holes in the passenger side foot well. They are below the heater box and appear to be symmetrically spaced. Almost seems like they would be where to mount a plastic trim piece similar to what is behind the pedals on the driver side. Can someone fill me in on this? Any pictures are of course welcome! 

Car is an 1970 GTO
Current (and original): 
455 w/ 4 speed transmission
Without RamAir
Without Air Conditioning 

I think the w/o AC could be a clue as one of the holes would definitely be hidden by the A/C plastic duct work (if it was there)

OK thanks in advance!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*hi*

maybe post some pics .....


----------

